

What is the strangest online interaction you ever had? - stephancoral

Through my 15+ years of surfing the net I&#x27;ve interacted with some weird people[0] and I&#x27;m sure you have as well.<p>[0] or bots. or AI prototypes. or aliens.
======
FroshKiller
I was in a roleplaying channel on IRC many years ago, and during a huge
netsplit, events from 45 minutes earlier started playing out: same people
joining, same messages being sent, etc. but with most of us still in the room
observing. We had a unique opportunity to roleplay with ourselves and remix
what had transpired before.

------
serf
I used to sell platinum (in-game currency) and items on a private Everquest
server for the equivalent value in dollars.

the interactions I had with the farmers who sold to me, server staff which
were working against me, and the buyers of my goods were probably some of the
most memorable i've ever had online.

------
jqm
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Dennis_Markuze](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Dennis_Markuze)

I knew he was a nutter but never realized how far it had gone until I happened
on the article. Guy harassed me for months.

~~~
kjs3
This guy is still (sorta) after one of my coworkers. Apparently the direct
threat of jail isn't working so well.

